# OMG Check this out



## reefdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

10 Minutes earlier and I coulda had this.

1200 Gallon Tenecor Aquarium


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

So do you think you could have found a use for it LOL 1200 gallon reef now thats what I am talking about. I bet things are not going to be very good around there house


----------



## reefdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

No way for sure Scott, I bet he Kicks her arse tonight when he gets home. Will be a new Murder here in Az. At least he wont have to far to serve his sentance, the prison is in florence.


----------



## guitar2mw (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow...I'll bet the person who ended up getting it feels pretty good! I can't help but think that there is a lesson to be learned from this...


----------

